# Ghosty's Rupnow Vertical Engine



## Ghosty (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi All,
I started this so I could show what I have done different due to a number of things, The first is the material that I have access to. Have to order every thing and postage can be deadly.
My machines are all metric and conversion differences can add up.
Also my tooling is mostly metric, reamers, cutting bits and drills.
This is where I am up to. I ordered the cast iron for the cylinder at 50mm dia. It turned up and is exactly 50mm with the skin on, done a test cut to clean it up and it came out at 48.5mm, too small, so ordered some at 60mm and am waiting for it to arrive.
The main difference at the moment is the fuel tank, made out of a 1.5" copper "T" fitting and some 1.5" brass welsh plugs. The stand was made out of 5/8" brass bar machined down and I machined the surface that mated with the tank to get a better fit.
Will update over the next couple of days.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## bruedney (Dec 13, 2016)

48mm would have been fine Andrew IMHO

you could have changed the PCD of the bolt holes a little but looking at mine I think you would have gotten away with it.

I have redrawn this as a metric engine if you want some plans

Really like the gas tank

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## Ghosty (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks Bruce. The cast iron is cheep with post and I all ready have the cylinder mount and head all ready done. The fuel tank is using what I had in my junk bin.
The timing gears are metric MOD1 16 and 32 teeth, centre is 24mm, fits well within the dimensions as stated. They were 10mm wide and I used a piece of scrap alloy bar to hold and machine.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Cogsy (Dec 13, 2016)

Looking very sweet Andrew. I was wondering about the nominal size on that eBay cast iron, thanks for the report. How well did it machine? 

Did you make a typo in the thread title or do you reckon it's a ripper of an engine ??


----------



## Ghosty (Dec 13, 2016)

Cogsy, I only cleaned up about 5mm on one end to get the skin off, the little I done machined very well, and I found out that the sizes stated are the size of the bar as measured.
The name is the bloke who designed and made the first one. I agree it is a lovely engine.
Still looking for the material for the flywheel, 140mm dia, found one supplier but they wanted over $80 just for postage.

Cheers 
Andrew


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 13, 2016)

G,

I don't know how much the postage will be from Europe but I have used this supplier for four large flywheels a few months ago. The postie nearly got a hernia delivering them.

http://www.rc-machines.com/en/model-engineering/flying-wheels

John


----------



## Ghosty (Dec 13, 2016)

Blogwitch said:


> G,
> 
> I don't know how much the postage will be from Europe but I have used this supplier for four large flywheels a few months ago. The postie nearly got a hernia delivering them.
> 
> ...


John, Thanks for the site, great looking flywheels, they only do Europe, could not register as it had a set list of country's that they will ship to. Australia is not one of them.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Cogsy (Dec 13, 2016)

Ghosty said:


> The name is the bloke who designed and made the first one. I agree it is a lovely engine.


 
So it was a typo - his name is Brian Rupnow (with a 'u') . I'm sure he won't mind.

I've been looking at that cast bar on ebay but just couldn't afford it yet. I'm glad too cos I've already made the head and I'm committed to the 2" cylinder, give or take a bit. Maybe I'll be lucky and get a chunk of cast iron for Chrissy!


----------



## Ghosty (Dec 13, 2016)

Cogsy said:


> So it was a typo - his name is Brian Rupnow (with a 'u') . I'm sure he won't mind.


Stupid fingers hit the wrong key

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 13, 2016)

Nice thread Ghosty. Darn, I wish you had spelled my name right. Maybe Herbie can change it for you .---Brian Rupnow


----------



## Ghosty (Dec 13, 2016)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Nice thread Ghosty. Darn, I wish you had spelled my name right. Maybe Herbie can change it for you .---Brian Rupnow


Brian, sorry about that, I hope he can as well, If he is watching, would like you to get the credit for the engine.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Dec 13, 2016)

Brian, The flywheel, I have a piece of bar stock 3.5" x 1.625" weight of 4.4lb, is it heavy enough, I am having a problem at the moment getting material big enough to make it. I looks great with the bigger flywheel, but I may have to use what I have. 

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 13, 2016)

That will be heavy enough. It might affect the idle speed, but I doubt it.--Brian


----------



## Ghosty (Dec 13, 2016)

Cogsy said:


> Looking very sweet Andrew. I was wondering about the nominal size on that eBay cast iron, thanks for the report. How well did it machine?
> 
> Did you make a typo in the thread title or do you reckon it's a ripper of an engine ??


Cogsy, This is a pic of the cast iron, machined at 300rpm.

Brian, Thanks for that, will keep looking for the larger material, but may make the smaller one to get it going. Cast iron should be here tomorrow for the cylinder, I all ready have the material(1.250" dia) for the piston.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Herbiev (Dec 13, 2016)

Looking great so far Ghosty. Fixed the typo also.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you Herbiev. ---Brian


----------



## jimsshop1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi Ghosty,

  Very nice thread and a great job so far! I don't mean to butt in here but I have been wanting to build a vertical IC engine. May I ask where I might get those plans? That site for the flywheels is great. But they don't ship to USA. I have been looking for a source here in the states for larger flywheels but no luck. Keep going as I will be watching. 

Jim in Pa, USA


----------



## Ghosty (Dec 13, 2016)

Herbiev said:


> Looking great so far Ghosty. Fixed the typo also.


Herbiev, Thank you very much, My stupid fingers hit the wrong button.

Jim, They can be found in this thread, http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=25727 .

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## jimsshop1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Ghosty said:


> Herbiev, Thank you very much, My stupid fingers hit the wrong button.
> 
> Jim, They can be found in this thread, http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=25727 .
> 
> ...



Thank you Andrew, that's why I love this site, the members are always so helpful!

Jim


----------



## Ghosty (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi All,
Been thinking that a brass cylinder would look really nice. I would do a cylinder liner is cast iron and fit it in a brass body. What does every one think?
Crank was done as per the plans, except the dia was 10mm instead of the .375" because I had the bearings.
Con rod was done as per the plans, except for the rounding of the edges and I used a 4mm SS screw to hold in position, and the small end is 6mm dia.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi All,
Just messing around this morning, undersized piece of cast iron. I still think a brass cylinder would look nice.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Shipdisturber (Dec 15, 2016)

I think it's great Andrew! Looks good just the way it is.


----------



## Ghosty (Dec 15, 2016)

Shipdisturber, Thanks, it looks good, but not great, The cylinder is 2mm under size, still waiting on other material to turn up.

Got the bar stock machined up for the carb, just using alloy, don't have the brass in the right size to make it.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## tms6401 (Dec 15, 2016)

Looking good so far. The cylinder may be a tad undersized, but I think it actually adds some character to the engine. I understand that you know it is a bit smaller, and it bugs you, but I'm sure that most folks wouldn't have a clue.

Tom


----------



## Ghosty (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi All,
Spent all morning doing the carb body and barrel, used the hex and square ER32 chucks, found them invaluable while doing this, swapping between mill and lathe. Will do the needle valve assy this arvo.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Cogsy (Dec 15, 2016)

I have a set of those that I've never used (got them in a box of 'junk') and I just forget all about them. I'll drag them out and leave them where I can see them - looks like they make life a lot easier.


----------



## Ghosty (Dec 15, 2016)

Cogsy said:


> I have a set of those that I've never used (got them in a box of 'junk') and I just forget all about them. I'll drag them out and leave them where I can see them - looks like they make life a lot easier.


Cogsy, I have the full set of collets for them as well as I have the ER32 MT3 chuck for the mill. I use them a lot, Doing hex's(nuts) are a snap.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi All,
Just an update, short one flywheel

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## bruedney (Dec 16, 2016)

Looks great Andrew

What have you used for the ignition?

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## Ghosty (Dec 16, 2016)

bruedney said:


> Looks great Andrew
> 
> What have you used for the ignition?
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bruce.
I use a Rcexl CDI unit I had left over from my RC flying days, all housed in the base, If you look around you can pick them up cheep, the brass tube coming up from the wood base to under the crank carries the pickup wiring and sensor, and there is a magnet in the disc just in front of it.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi All,
Good news, bad news, It ran for about 45 seconds, I know not long, then stopped, no spark, after some testing the pickup sensor is dead, ordered 3 new ones, now have to wait a week for them to arrive. Must have damaged it removing it from the plastic holder it was in. New ones not fitted in the holder.
Will start some rough drawings for the next project.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 16, 2016)

Congratulations---almost!!! And that is exactly why I run old school points and condenser on all of my engines.---Brian


----------



## Ghosty (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi All,
It is running, borrowed one on an engine that I have, needs ign timing adj and carb adjusting. Something happened in the upload to youtube, not in 16:9 as filmed.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axOYaJrSwJo[/ame]

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Shipdisturber (Dec 16, 2016)

That is very good, looks great. Runs nice but how do you keep the crank and rod bearings lubed?


----------



## Cogsy (Dec 16, 2016)

Very cool. Congrats! I'm eating my lunch right now then it's off to the shed for the afternoon so I can get a little bit closer...


----------



## DavidLloyd2 (Dec 17, 2016)

Congratulations Andrew on the first run,
Great looking engine,

DavidLloyd,


----------



## Ghosty (Dec 17, 2016)

Shipdisturber said:


> That is very good, looks great. Runs nice but how do you keep the crank and rod bearings lubed?


Crank are ball race, and I replaced the big end with twin ball race.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 17, 2016)

Congratulations Andrew. Now there are 3 running Rupnow vertical engines that I know of, and 4 more "in process" that I know of.---Brian


----------



## Herbiev (Dec 17, 2016)

Congratulations Andrew. Hopefully not far behind you.


----------



## Ghosty (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi All,
Thanks, Had problems yester day, it stopped again and would not start. Crank cam gear cam loose, did not Loctite the grub screws. After fixing this, the pickup wiring shorted out, very hard to insulate 3 wires in a 3.5mm tube. Replace pickup with a set of points to fire the CDI ignition. After messing around with the cam and ign timing it starts easy now, getting better the more that it runs. Can be hand started now.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6q8hP8D3Rq4&feature=youtu.be[/ame]

Cheers
Andrew


----------

